# Il PSG incontra Milinkovic-Savic: 3 giorni per chiudere



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2018)

Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.


----------



## PheelMD (28 Agosto 2018)

L'ho appena preso al fantacalcio, non faccia scherzi.


----------



## Roccoro (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.





PheelMD ha scritto:


> L'ho appena preso al fantacalcio, non faccia scherzi.



Stessa cosa, speriamo proprio di no, se no me lo prendo nel di dietro


----------



## Devil man (28 Agosto 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> L'ho appena preso al fantacalcio, non faccia scherzi.


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



Ha fatto capire con le sue ultime prestazioni che non gli interessa più stare alla Lazio.


----------



## vannu994 (28 Agosto 2018)

Dai, per me quel panzone di lotirchio non lo cede senza avere la possibilità di rimpiazzarlo, Salvo offerte impossibili da 120 cash.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Agosto 2018)

Spero lo vendano, così i "laziesi" si indebolirebbero ancora di più.


----------



## davidelynch (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



Sarebbe uno spreco per lui scavarsi la fossa in quel cesso di campionato.


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



Ma non era Kezman il suo agente?


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



Cioè si parlava di castigo della uefa...e questi spendono 150 mln per Savic? Sarebbe l'ennesimo sberleffo alla UEFA da parte del PSG.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (28 Agosto 2018)

Dovesse partire tra tutte sceglierei il psg... se andasse alla juvr mi girerebbero molto.


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2018)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Sarebbe uno spreco per lui scavarsi la fossa in quel cesso di campionato.



Evidentemente la lezione non l'hanno ancora imparata.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



ma questi non erano con l'acqua alla gola per il fpf. Dovranno sempre spiegare come è possibile spendere 240 milioni per Neymar, 180 per Mbappè e ora si parla di 120 per Savic senza vendere nessuno e rimanere ancora nei parametri UEFA. Mha mistero della fede.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> ma questi non erano con l'acqua alla gola per il fpf. Dovranno sempre spiegare come è possibile spendere 240 milioni per Neymar, 180 per Mbappè e ora si parla di 120 per Savic senza vendere nessuno e rimanere ancora nei parametri UEFA. Mha mistero della fede.





Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè si parlava di castigo della uefa...e questi spendono 150 mln per Savic? Sarebbe l'ennesimo sberleffo alla UEFA da parte del PSG.



Ancora sto Fair Play?

Il FFP è un problema solo nel nostro caso, dove abbiamo un buco di quasi metà fatturato, ma nel loro caso, dove di riffa o di raffa il bilancio chiude in attivo, è un "falso problema".

Mai visto bloccare qualcuno che letteralmente BUTTA a gratis soldi nel sistema, non avrebbe senso. Ed infatti fanno cio' che vogliono.

Vediamo come finisce questa storia.


----------



## Aron (28 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora sto Fair Play?
> 
> Il FFP è un problema solo nel nostro caso, dove abbiamo un buco di quasi metà fatturato, ma nel loro caso, dove di riffa o di raffa il bilancio chiude in attivo, è un "falso problema".
> 
> ...




Ora che c'è Elliott, di squalifiche dalle coppe non ne rischiamo più.
La misura peggiore che potrebbero infliggere è il blocco dei nuovi acquisti nella llista delle coppe, ma anch'essa è una misura molto estrema che difficilmente rischieremmo.

Tutto questo per dire che coloro che sono dietro al Milan hanno poche scuse per non investire. Ancor meno in caso di ottenimento del voluntary agreement.


----------



## zlatan (28 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Stessa cosa, speriamo proprio di no, se no me lo prendo nel di dietro



Ragazzi ma il fantamercato va fatto a bocce ferme nn con il mercato aperto...


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma il fantamercato va fatto a bocce ferme nn con il mercato aperto...



Si ma a quest anno poi si sarebbe cominciato oltre la terza giornata.. Troppo.


----------



## cris (29 Agosto 2018)

Eh ma il FPF.... bilanci blablabla importante blablabla


----------



## Goro (29 Agosto 2018)

Non so se preferisco vederlo svogliato tutto l'anno per Lotito oppure che venga soffiato alla Juventus


----------



## LadyRoss (29 Agosto 2018)

Secondo me alla fine non andrà da nessuna parte...salvo che Lotito ceda...
Anche questi cercheranno di elaborare un’offerta creativa a meno che non facciano qualche colpo in uscita dell’ultimo minuto....
Vedremo...


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ancora sto Fair Play?
> 
> Il FFP è un problema solo nel nostro caso, dove abbiamo un buco di quasi metà fatturato, ma nel loro caso, dove di riffa o di raffa il bilancio chiude in attivo, è un "falso problema".
> 
> ...



Esatto. Quelli del PSG sono soldi (sporchi) che entrano nel sistema, figuriamoci se lo fermano!!


----------



## Black (29 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Come riporta le10sport.com, Il Paris Saint Germain sta facendo sul serio per Sergej Milinkovic-Savic. Secondo il portale francese, infatti, c'è stato un incontro a Parigi tra l'agente del giocatore Zoran Vekic e il direttore sportivo dei parigini Antero Henrique. Inoltre, al meeting ha partecipato anche Pini Zahavi, l'agente che ha mediato per il trasferimento di Neymar a Parigi. Sarebbe in arrivo un'offerta importante alla Lazio entro il 31 agosto, giorno di chiusura del mercato: il PSG deve fare in fretta.



piuttosto che vada alla Juve, meglio all'estero. Ma..... il PSG non era costretto a vendere per il FPF?


----------



## pazzomania (29 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quelli del PSG sono soldi (sporchi) che entrano nel sistema, figuriamoci se lo fermano!!



Esatto, purtoppo molta gente ste cose non le capisce, e non lo dico in tono critico, ho imparato il cinismo al lavoro, c'è gente che fa altri lavori/studia ancora oppure ha ancora fiducia nel mondo (beati loro).

Invece tutto si riduce alle cose base il più delle volte, in questo caso il vil denaro:
il PSG butta nel sistema soldi *VERI*, nessuno li fermerà mai.

Il Milan invece avrebbe buttato un sacco di pagherò, infatti l'hanno fermato subito.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2018)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Dai, per me quel panzone di lotirchio non lo cede senza avere la possibilità di rimpiazzarlo, Salvo offerte impossibili da 120 cash.



il rimpiazzo gia c'è, è berisha


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Agosto 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto. Quelli del PSG sono soldi (sporchi) che entrano nel sistema, figuriamoci se lo fermano!!



Più che sporchi, semmai con qualche macchia di petrolio.


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Agosto 2018)

*L'agente del giocatore ha annunciato che resterà alla Lazio e Lotito è pronto a blindarlo con un rinnovo fino al 2023.*


----------



## EmmePi (29 Agosto 2018)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *L'agente del giocatore ha annunciato che resterà alla Lazio e Lotito è pronto a blindarlo con un rinnovo fino al 2023.*



Sono d'accordo, Lotito lo blinderà con un contratto tale che nessuno avrà la forza economica di superare i 3 milioni l'anno che darà a Savic....


----------

